# Musical Discovery Time.



## Bacu (Aug 5, 2009)

To be honest, I need new music; you do too.

So why don't we post 3 groups/artists that we like? With a link and a description, if possible. Anything goes. Avoid reposts.

Depeche Mode - 80 electronic-ish stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p1N5St_77w&fmt=18

Alestorm - Dragonforce + pirates = Alestorm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw&fmt=18

Afrocelt Sound System. Celtic-ish stuff. African-ish stuff. Electronic mixed in. 2 links for 2 styles.
Afro -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK8SmjN5lTo&fmt=18
Celt -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USGZpvDO9go&fmt=18

Your turn.


----------



## Fiereci (Aug 7, 2009)

A new band I recently discovered is called Pure Reason Revolution, it's prog rock but with vocal harmonies, pretty awesome indeed.

AVO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXcXFpdShY
The Gloaming: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZzdkPk3e-c

Hope you like it!


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 7, 2009)

A band i discovered not too long ago, The Wombles!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP7CDvQULXw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ2mJPSccvo


----------



## Piccard (Aug 7, 2009)

Right!
Iiro Rantala new trio, they play alternative jazz, which I adore. ( Also, Iiro Rantala also used to play in "Trio Toykeat", which is equally incredible.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bdSfmYdJ8o

The rumble strips, I only discovered them recently, and they're very, very good!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hSqg5h5P-s

I also recently discovered Damon Albarn's works through "Blur". It's good stuff!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Papa_qi7evU

Right, that's it for now.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a_YQXFs7Ts
(#1 fav band ever) 
Bauhaus - Ziggy stardust 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bOsbkIvgqQ
Cinema Strange (2nd fav <3 saw them last GT) - greensward Grey-live 2001

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd5YEbY4OUo
Siouxsie and The Banshees - Isreal (live) - 1981

^--i love me my gothic deathrock


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 7, 2009)

Stratovarius - Black Diamond (Power Metal)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNLdTfwx5ZQ

Artillery - Sandbox Philosophy (Thrash Metal)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2G2pljrRhc

Orchid - Aesthetic Dialect (Screamo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GHPwnUGj0Q&feature=related


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 7, 2009)

Slayer - Angel of Death. Metal really doesn't get more intense than this. Slayer are monsters live. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOyzVWL088

Megadeth - My Last Words, another master of thrash. Peace Sells...But Who's Buying? Is second only to Reign in Blood as the best thrash album ever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wtdutc5pU8&feature=related

Pantera - Domination. Ahhh Pantera, which self respecting metalhead _can't_ love them? <3 Dimebag Darrel and Phil Anselmo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vNZ1YYBWU


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 7, 2009)

Solitude Aeturnus-The 9th Day Awakening
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9n68bp_wj4  Doom Metal

Crowbar-Nothing More
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hjkiaruAeg Sludge Metal

Laid of the Minotaur-The Wolf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5eWDXA1sJA Thrash Metal

Have fun.


----------



## Takun (Aug 7, 2009)

Future of the Left - Arming Eritrea: Hard Alternative Rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmNy50dHzA

The Rural Alberta Advantage - Don't Haunt This Place: Indie Rock with some really awesome drumming.  Very honest and raw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GupdrkZMYpA

Ray LaMontagne - Empty: Folk.  Amazing vocal power and a really nice musical arrangement. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUSikXex5w


----------



## selkie (Aug 7, 2009)

For really good suggestions, try Last.fm
They give you decent stuff most of the time.

Th' Legendary Shack Shakers
They describe themselves as "southern gothic" music, which I'm guessing means punky folk. They're one of my all-time favorites.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFHbgkr6vmk
http://www.cockadoodledont.com/index.html

Pale Young Gentlemen
Strings. Lovely string instruments.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWhTvbnalrI
http://www.paleyounggentlemen.com/

Bazra
*The bass playing is so excellent.* The songs "Jam Ra" and "Jam Ra 2" are the best by them, but I couldn't find it on youtube. They're a Japanese band, so it may be hard to find their stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw__NLEOHa8


----------



## Jelly (Aug 7, 2009)

selkie said:


> Th' Legendary Shack Shakers
> They describe themselves as "southern gothic" music, which I'm guessing means punky folk. They're one of my all-time favorites.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFHbgkr6vmk
> http://www.cockadoodledont.com/index.html



FUCK
YES

ANYWAYS
ON A TOTALLY UNRELATED MATTER

DISCO
KEBEKELEKTRIK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyDlVvTXt1U&feature=related
BWH (Italo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9-6kkNo-QE&feature=PlayList&p=34824D92A56A9B8D

Conlon Nancarrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8luthj74xqI

OLD-TIMEY
Greasy Coat (BEKAH WEILER <3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqPkBagKWVg
Uncle Earl - Coffee's Cold (new shtuff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjmpswJ2ohE
SHAPE-SINGIN'
Them two Jewish ladies I've never known the name of.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK8MU70ES7g

Folk
Tim Eriksen (original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9YX....com/user/batfancy&feature=player_profilepage

(Not Folk, I don't know what you even want to call it anyways. I've never bothered to call it anything. It's just Funkadelic, man.)
Funkadelic - Maggot Brain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk

NO WAVE (there's only one song worth half a damn on Youtube)
James Chance and the Contortions - Contort Yourself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCI24Lt9aNQ

I DONT KNOW.
These are all pretty good, though.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 8, 2009)

Hibria - High Speed Breakout (Power Metal) Even you people that aren't into Metal should listen to this, it's pure awesome.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8BrbzZ5HBg

Focus - Hocus Pocus (Progressive Rock)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY

Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints (Folk Metal)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIc4VHxU7iM


----------



## Takun (Aug 8, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> A new band I recently discovered is called Pure Reason Revolution, it's prog rock but with vocal harmonies, pretty awesome indeed.
> 
> AVO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXcXFpdShY
> The Gloaming: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZzdkPk3e-c
> ...



I liked The Dark Third, but this years Amor Vincit Omnia makes me wish they'd stick to more rock and less Electronica.  Still think that if they work on it they could be pretty good.


----------



## Liam (Aug 8, 2009)

Dom Andra - Kent (Soft Rock)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fkvexHJZa4
Discovered this swedish band through their song Vinternoll2
I'd put two more differe...
Electrorock-Sworn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFl8GZl8N_4&feature=related

Around the World - Daft Punk (The lyrics are extremely hard to memorize)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4


----------



## Bacu (Aug 8, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> A new band I recently discovered is called Pure Reason Revolution, it's prog rock but with vocal harmonies, pretty awesome indeed.
> 
> AVO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXcXFpdShY
> The Gloaming: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZzdkPk3e-c
> ...



Wow... That's some awesome stuff.





Lets see what else I got...

God Is an Astronaut - I've heard it described as "post-rock". I can't really describe it well. Has a very... I guess sad feel to it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESK8hi1LyLc&fmt=18

Infected Mushroom - I'd describe it as rave-ish.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYOWZ-k2xNE&fmt=18


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2009)

Royksopp - Sparks (triphop/electronic/downtempo)

School of Seven Bells - Half Asleep (electronic/indie)

M83 - We Own The Sky (electronic/shoegaze/ambient)

I dunno about genre, don't get put off by that. Definitely check these out!


----------

